# Feeding amount for 11 week old



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think 2 +/- cups a day is fine right now but you'll have to watch weight as you go, and it will change all the time till puppy is probably 1.5 YO. What you can see when he is wet is a better indicator of thin or chubby.
You do want to keep him on the lean side until he's 2 imo. It's way too easy to let them put weight on and that stresses the joints. I've got 2 puppies right now, 16 weeks and 17 weeks. The older one is considerably taller at this point. They are both eating right at 3 c a day (lifes abundance) 
but I do adjust that often.


----------



## Julie Timmons (Dec 16, 2016)

My 9 weeks old had a vet visit tonight, he was 12 lbs, just for comparison.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I should have posted weights too- sorry, my tall gal is 32# and the younger one is 25 #.
I expect both to be around 60# at adulthood.


----------

